

Show HN: Git bar graphs in the terminal - abhshkdz
https://github.com/abhshkdz/graf

======
fragmede
Cool demo gif, but what is 'j'? It distracts from seeing what 'graf' outputs.

It looks like some overblown 'cd' command?

~~~
omra
[https://github.com/joelthelion/autojump](https://github.com/joelthelion/autojump)

(It's like a smart version of cd.)

~~~
abhshkdz
Indeed, it is autojump. :)

------
Jonovono
Cool. Another thing I think would be useful and I am thinking of adding it to
a site I made ([http://gitray.com](http://gitray.com)) is to be able to kind
of press play on a github project. So I could view the project at it's initial
commit and then step through the project and watch it get built. Is this
something others would find useful?

~~~
toupeira
There's already an Open Source project called gource
([https://code.google.com/p/gource/](https://code.google.com/p/gource/)) that
does this.

------
dschwartz88
First off awesome little util.

One Issue: I get an "invalid multibyte char (US-ASCII) (SyntaxError)" on a
pretty standard OSX install. May want to think about looking for support for
char and replacing with something like "-" for the lines. Once I changed that
in source.rb everything worked great.

~~~
calebio
Same error on OSX 10.8, ruby 1.9.3p392 (2013-02-22 revision 39386)
[x86_64-darwin12.0.0]

~~~
abhshkdz
It's been fixed and shouldn't be a problem now. Link to the PR:
[https://github.com/abhshkdz/graf/pull/2](https://github.com/abhshkdz/graf/pull/2)

------
Firstmate
What did you use to generate the gif?

~~~
mtrn
I once needed to create a GIF quickly and found
[http://www.lcdf.org/gifsicle/](http://www.lcdf.org/gifsicle/) a great and
cheerful tool.

~~~
abhshkdz
I used gifsicle to optimize the gif.

------
C0d3r
One alternative is using
[https://github.com/lurst/vspark](https://github.com/lurst/vspark),
unfortunately no way to add strings after each bar.

------
bajsejohannes
Looks nice, though I don't know why you would want to know who has the most
commits on a project. Trying to measure productivity might make you optimize
for the wrong things.

------
jnazario
neat! inspire to try to replicate this for myself, i implemented it in python
and svn. could use a bit of a touchup to get the width right, but mostly
works. code as a github gist and a screenshot in imgur.

[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5995140](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5995140)

[http://imgur.com/vehDl2r](http://imgur.com/vehDl2r)

